# reeldeal cleaning (hawglife) review



## abh316

I had dropped off 3 reels off to hawlife to see what he could to them. 
metanium xg.....2- chronarch d7

metanium felt real sluggish, smooth but slugish so i had him take a look at it.

2- chronarch d7 , i had him supertune, new boca orange seals, carbontex drag.

getting it back...

metanium was super smooth. he told me that it was packed with grease and needed the bearings flushed out. i've had it out 3 times and things is the best reel on the market hands down. nothing is smoother and has more power. really love this reel

2- d7....love them casts aout 10-20 yards further with alot less effort. not a whole lot you can say about the d7 besides one of the best reel built. supertune is awesome. 

definitely recommend and his turnaround time is quick also. convienently located around the west side of town and close to pearland.


----------



## BillGulledge

*hawglife - contact?*

Who is he and how do I contact him?


----------



## jomo888

*Reeldeal*



BillGulledge said:


> Who is he and how do I contact him?


Call Joey, 832-244-three five four two


----------



## dbarham

X2


----------



## Hawglife

All the great words really mean a ton to Brandi and I, as many of you know, Brandi started doing this Full time now, so it is more than a side job for her, it is a means to put food in our daughters, and our two great danes mouths!

Thanks for everyones loyalty! We work to keep you happy!

Contact me at 832-244-3542, or Brandi at 832-316-6460

Like us at www.facebook.com/reeldealcleaning


----------



## gigem87

Just picked up my two Curados and my Chronarch from Brandi today. She turned them around in less than a week, and they are smooth as silk. Headed to SWP in the morning to try them out. Brandi is good. Two thumbs up for sure!

I hope I put some food in those big dogs mouths. They looked hungry!


----------



## Hawglife

gigem87 said:


> Just picked up my two Curados and my Chronarch from Brandi today. She turned them around in less than a week, and they are smooth as silk. Headed to SWP in the morning to try them out. Brandi is good. Two thumbs up for sure!
> 
> I hope I put some food in those big dogs mouths. They looked hungry!


Glad you love them, thanks for the feedback, we hope it pushes others to leave there reviews of our services. We are trying to build a name around 2cool!
We go above and beyond to keep our customers happy!

BTW you put a bit of food in their mouths, but not enough, dunk your reels and bring them back!!!! Haha JK of course... Kinda!

Thanks,
Brandi
832-316-6460
www.facebook.com/reeldealcleaning


----------



## RogerTherk

picking three up tonite, will post later how they are


----------



## RogerTherk

picked 3 up and dropped 3 more off
They are smooth and fast again
Thanks Brandie
She asked me " who worked on these last?" I smiled and she said "We'll leave it at that"


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I think I am far from a male chauvinist, but there are some differences. In general males have greater upper body strength as example. But I believe the manufacturing industry has proven that females are better at fine detailed work with their hands, and think reel work would fall in that category.


----------



## RogerTherk

Picked up my other three reels Sunday
Better spin than when I purchased them.

You can't get better service, turn around is within a few days
Drop off/pick up almost anytime, very convenient for me. 
Price is right.


----------



## Hawglife

RogerTherk said:


> Picked up my other three reels Sunday
> Better spin than when I purchased them.
> 
> You can't get better service, turn around is within a few days
> Drop off/pick up almost anytime, very convenient for me.
> Price is right.


Thanks for the review, we really appreciate it!
It is not easy to build a name around this community, and people like you make it possible!


----------



## omgidk

Do you have a link?


----------



## Hawglife

www.facebook.com/reeldealcleaning 
Or text/call Brandi at 83233166460


----------



## Cwedge

Brandi,

If the spool could hold enough line, I think I could cast a mile!!! Better than new. Thanks for the quick turnaround. I will put 4 more ABU Garcia's in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Sisco Kid

Excellent, Brandy took my Curado 50 E and made it better than New, A++ Service


----------



## Hawglife

Thanks for all the kind feedback yall, it means a lot, and shows us were on the right path!


----------



## Hawglife

Thanks again for the kind words, if yall would be so kind to rate and review our FB page (www.facebook.com/reeldealcleaning), that would be great! Dont forget to ask about our free stickers next time you meet with Brandi!


----------



## Brandi @ ReelDeal

Hey Guys! Sucked it up and created my own handle so hopefully I make myself more known on here. No more jumping on Joey's account (Hawglife) to respond to ya'll's feedback 

Brandi Saadeh (Moen)
ReelDeal
832-316-6460


----------



## baffinfishing

*Realdeal cleaning*

does anyone have the contact info for Brandi


----------



## Drundel

I think there was some family issue and not sure if they are even still in Pearland.


----------



## Gilbert

he is still posting on the site


----------



## Blank Czech

He told me he's not cleaning reels anymore...via PM


----------

